

GCHQ (UK's 'NSA') Forced secure email service PrivateSky to shut down early 2013 - ByronFortescue
http://www.readability.com/articles/0zehabaf

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6893947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6893947)

that submission is from a different source (itsecurityguru.org) so this one
may have different details.

There's another version here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896127)

    
    
        The real story on the PrivateSky takedown
        (certivox.com)
    

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6900267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6900267)

    
    
        GCHQ Forced Secure Email Service PrivateSky to Shut Down
        (ibtimes.co.uk)

